# Vet Shaved my cat



## Tazaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section, I'm confused. My cat Tazzie had to go to the vet Wednesday to get his back checked. The vet said it was just a section of matted hair & he had to shave it. He said he'd prefer to shave all of him because it would grow back evenly and just overall be better that way. Our regular vet wasn't there & this guy has taken over for him. I didnt know what was the best thing to do so I said ok. Now I know that at least for Tazzie, I made the wrong decision. He isn't a totally tame cat although much better than 4 yrs ago. He is having a hard time being shaved and seems like laying down in any position hurts him. How long does it take fur to grow back generally? He has short to medium fur. Is he cold? I know cats regulate temperature but sometimes he seems like he is cold. He has plenty of comfy places to lay down but his will only hunch down with his paws still supporting him some and isnt really sleeping or resting the way he normally does. Is this normal after shaving?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Even if it's warm out, being shaved is an adjustment for the body in how it regulates temperatures and must feel strange. I have no idea what that vet was thinking...

It will take at least two months to have a bit of hair back... probably a full 6 months for it to be back to the way it was. Up to a year.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor guy. Unfortunately it will take months for it to grow back. He'll get used to it in a few days - week. It's uncomfortable because he's definitely chilly now. May want to up the thermostat or provide several warm comforters for him to snuggle in for the winter.


----------



## Tazaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh wow I had no idea it would take that long. That vet said cat hair grows back fast. I feel so guilty because I can see how unhappy he is. I just hope he isn't really in pain. I'm sure the fact that our wrather just changed so drastically here isn't helping either. It was 84F yesterday and today it's 31F. Im trying to run the heater enough to keep him warm. Tazzie usually gets under blankets if he is cold but he doesnt want anything touching him right now so he wont even though its soft.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh boy, I sure hope Tazzie calms down soon!

A cat's skin is VERY sensitive AND delicate. Being freshly shorn is a tingling sensation for anyone... think having grown your leg hair out for a few months for a good waxing! Now, think about how it feels after having that hair on your legs and suddenly not. EVERYTHING feels different touching your legs, and it is a lot cooler!

So, you can imagine poor Taz is trying to process what just happened! Hopefully a couple days and he'll be use to his new hair do. 
In about 6 weeks he'll have about half of it back but it's slow going. Byt about 3 months he'll have most of his coat back.

You might want to get one of those sweaters for little dogs, if the temp is going into the 30's. I would think it would be helpful unless Tazzie doesn't like it 

Good luck to Tazzie


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My friend has a cat that HATES getting brushed, so once a year just before summer sets in she has her shaved in to a lion cut. It's quite cute and because the weather is warmer she doesn't seem to mind. That may be an option if Tazzie doesn't like to be brushed routinely.

This is Foxy in her lion cut, not looking too happy about it.

View attachment 37721


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Poor baby  he's probably pretty bewildered and chilly. When Yuki was spayed the vet shaved her entire abdomen down to her "knees" on all 4 legs. It did grow back quite fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Gotta say she's got a great groomer, because that is a beautiful lion cut! My friend recently had hers shaved (no reason other than she wanted to... Despite me recommending that it's not smart since it's getting colder) and the groomer just butchered it. Left almost no fur around her face, completely shaved the tail and all the way down to the paws. Very bad look


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It has taken me 3 years to get Taz to trust enough to let me pet him at all without attacking me. I've learned his cues and he has learned to let me pet his head and rub his neck. His back was still mostly off-limits. I'm very upset with myself for allowing the vet to do this. Why in the world did he shave his neck too? I'm afraid I just ruined years of hard work on both our parts and Tazzie may never let me pet him again without biting.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I totally understand how you feel and I'm sure I'd be the same, but try to project normalcy, as if nothing has changed. Cats pick up in our moods easily and when we worry or feel guilty, they absorb it. Try to be as normal around him as you can. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Agree with Zuma. Just act like nothing has changed, except maybe a few more treats and playtime  I don't understand why your vet thought that was a smart move, but can't change it now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

I called the vet today just to ask if something happened when Taz got shaved. He has just been acting too weird today even for things feeling different. They said nothing bad happened but ghat he was in that same crouch position there too. That was because he was afraid though. Anyway, just a little while ago Taz threw up quite a bit. Now Im wondering if he has been feeling so bad from the steroid shot or maybe the anesthesia. I hope now that he got whatever that was out of his system he will feel better. He just jumped up here to lay with me and his whole body feels warm. Is that normal?


----------



## franri (Jul 19, 2013)

after my Frank went for an unplanned 7-week adventure in the wilderness we shaved him too. he didn't like it, but it needed to be done. he has long hair and, well, 7 weeks of dirt, bugs, fleas, and near-starvation didn't look great on him. he got used to it quickly but it took months to grow back.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

If ever there was a time for Feliway, it is now. His body is adjusting so the warmth is probably not a problem. However, I bet the combo of the shaved hair and the shot(s) has freaked him out. Poor boy. Treats, yes. Glad he jumped up to lay with you.


----------

